# Parasites of some sort?



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Well, it seems my fish may have some parasites. Not completely sure, as they have never been sick before. 

When I look at them, they have little black spots on their scales, that have not been there before. Most of the fish have them, only 2 of the zebras do not. 

I have read about parasites, could this be it? 

My tank is a 33 gallon long (I do not know the exact deminsions at the moment), currently inhabited with 5 yellow labs, 3 red zebras, and a common plec. 

Parameters are: 
Nitrate:0 ppm 
Nitrite: 0 ppm 
Hardness: 120 ppm 
pH: 8.4 

The tank was well cycled before fish were added. 










What could it be?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

When were these fish added? Or, how long have you had them? How old are they? Are your fish acting different? Do they scratch or shimmy?

I was just thinking that this may be part of their natural coloring that they are just now developing.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

The zebras and 2 of the labs are over 3 months. The last three labs are about 2 months. 

They do not scratch or shimmy, and are eating very well. 

So it does not look like a parasite to you?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

All I can see it a tiny almost unnoticable black dot.

Could be many different things.

Is it like a small black bump? If so you may have a parasite on your fish that can't be treated .


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

No, not a bump. It is a black spot, but it is on all my labs.

Could it be the labs are just growing up?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Are the spots in approximately the same place on each fish? Usually if it is a parasite you would see some sort of bulging or protrusion if not the parasite itself. If it is just a discoloration, I would tend to think it is a natural color developing, especially at their age. I would, however, keep a close eye on them for any unusual behaviour.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Not in the exact same spot, but on the back end of the fish. 

I am starting to believe it may just be discoloration.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Usually parasites bulge out and look like a bump, and if you look really close you might be able to see their little faces...but some parasites bury just below the surface of the skin which means that there would be no bump, but that doesnt look like a parasite...look close and see what you see...


----------

